# what is this on my blacks eyes? (pic)



## the swarm (Dec 5, 2003)

three small white dots . i got him from the store like that the guy said its from rubbing on the tank and will go away but it5s been 5 days and nothing how long will it take if thats even the problem?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

maybe slight ammonia burn, keep up on your water changes


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Could be Ick..... not sure, do you have any more pictures?

Try adding Salt.... but read DonH's tutorial prior to doing so.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

most likly ammonia burn


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

definately amm burn


----------

